# Squeaky rear shock?



## DownhillRipper15 (Jul 23, 2015)

hey guys! I have an airborne toxin with a Kage R shock in the rear. That shock has been especially squeaky lately and I'm not sure why? It squeaked for a couple weeks out of the box then after I broke it in and got the preload dialed in it stopped for good. Now it's colder and I haven't touched the coil at all and its squeaking again! Is it just the cold? Or is it that I should lube the shock? What do you guys think it is and how can I fix it? It's not a problem for riding other than the obnoxious noise it makes. It's sad because it over powers the beautiful sound of my '14 boxxer R2C2 upfront. What should I do?


----------



## SteezusChrist (Mar 1, 2012)

Need more info
Squeaky how?
Compression?
Extension?
Could be a number of things.
A reference point would be helpful.


----------



## DownhillRipper15 (Jul 23, 2015)

It's a Rockshox Kage r so there is no compression. But the coil is what seems to be squeaking, if I turn it to adjust the preload of the shock it gets quieter and louder but never seems to go away. I tried luring the body of the shock which helped for a short time, so I'm thinking now it might be that instead. When I sit on the shock or ride with it and it compresses, it squeaks going into the travel and then out of it, almost the same sort of noise a donkey would make hahaha. Not sure why that started up again.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Remove shock from frame. Clean pivot points . apply a light amount of lube. Reinstall shock to factory recommend torque Specs.


----------



## SteezusChrist (Mar 1, 2012)

Your description makes it sound like it's the spring.
If the spring is binding or rubbing against the mount or preload collar it can sometimes make a terrible noise.
Not enough preload and too much preload can both produce the noise.
Sometimes it just takes a new position to make it go away.
You can flip flop the spring if you remove the shock from the frame and remove the spring or you can loosen the preload collar and rotate the spring and tighten it in a new position.
Also, I'm assuming you have the correct spring for your weight and riding preferences?


----------



## DownhillRipper15 (Jul 23, 2015)

SteezusChrist said:


> Your description makes it sound like it's the spring.
> If the spring is binding or rubbing against the mount or preload collar it can sometimes make a terrible noise.
> Not enough preload and too much preload can both produce the noise.
> Sometimes it just takes a new position to make it go away.
> ...


Ok cool. Thanks! And yes I do I have the correct weight. Even tho "technically" The spring weight is too heavy, I ride hard and I like to have the rear end a bit stiffer so I like the feel of it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

shwinn8 said:


> Remove shock from frame. Clean pivot points . apply a light amount of lube. Reinstall shock to factory recommend torque Specs.


this


----------

